# Gotta Love The Keystone Website...



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I pulled it up this morning just to see if they have posted the 06' floorplans. They have the same floorplan shown for the 26RS and the 26RKS







. Oh, well, I guess they will get it straight eventually. Did I hear correctly that Outback is coming out with a toyhauler? Can't wait to see that.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rnameless,

Yes you did hear correctly. I for one can't wait to see the new toyhaulers in person!









As far as Outbacks web site is concerned, I understand it is maintained by the same guy that does Q.C. at Keystone!







I'm not suggesting that he is one of the pot heads they recently busted at Keystone (that would be wrong).

I'm just saying...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah, I was on there the other day and noticed the 28BH-S travel trailer is now listed under fifth wheels.

It's still a TT mind you .... good luck hooking it up to a fiver hitch









Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I noticed...See my post:

floor plan


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I noticed...See my post:
> 
> floor plan
> [snapback]60340[/snapback]​


sorry to be redundant, I didn't see your post last week, of course I was camping though. or was i camping the week before? nevermind.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It has to be the friend of the guy who labels the tanks handles.

thor


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Thor said:


> It has to be the friend of the guy who labels the tanks handles.
> 
> thor
> [snapback]60406[/snapback]​


Or a friend of newly hired propane tank label maker.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I think he's the twin brother of the bathroom fan wiring tech.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe the same guy is doing all three jobs









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HootBob said:


> Maybe the same guy is doing all three jobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's probably American...and can't read English.


----------

